# In-post advertising - what gives?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

First off I'll say I recognise the TTF is a commercial entity and has a need to make money through advertising in order to pay for its upkeep and development. Hence the banner ads etc all over the place. It's a bit annoying but necessary and so I've no problem with that.

But I've started to notice certain words or phrases within individual posts are now underlined and link to ads when hovered over. The words repair and car seem to be prime candidates, possibly the most common words on here (possibly with the exception of coilovers and remap :lol: ).

It's very annoying, given the prevalance of these words and how easy it is to accidentally roll over the ad, causing it to block what you're trying to read [smiley=bomb.gif]

Also gives the impression the poster is trying to palce emphasis on certain words when they're not.

When did this happen?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The new owners of the forum are running this now as a profit making business and therefore are taking in advertising revenue not just to cover upkeep and development.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

How personal are the new owners going to keep the site..will they be popping in to say hello and take an active roll within the forum community.
How big are the new owners and what other forums do they own..?
Steve


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there, if you can please send me a screen shot of the underlined words or an example of what you are seeing? You shouldn't see it if you are logged in so if that's that case I'll certainly take care of that for you guys and get it fixed. : 8)

Hey V6RUL, in regards to your question, I'm around the site everyday but it's just hard for me to post and get involved as much as I want because I don't own a TT. But I am here to help so please feel free to ask me anything or email me as well. That's why when I introduced myself I mentioned that I don't want anything to change within the staff roles and the community. 

Steve


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes, they're not there when logged in - I was browsing on my lunch break and became concerned. Sounds like it shouldn't be an issue most of the time?

A post in the announcements section wouldn't have gone amiss (or did I miss it?)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gone Ape said:


> A post in the announcements section wouldn't have gone amiss (or did I miss it?)


viewtopic.php?f=5&t=263200&p=2232646#p2232646


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes don't worry, the last thing anyone wants is to upset the community here. The site has always been commercially run but it would make no sense to allow this to interfere with member's enjoyment and use of the site. The TT forum has been a great success story over its 12 year history and that popularity is going to be protected.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> > A post in the announcements section wouldn't have gone amiss (or did I miss it?)
> ...


It says I'm not authorised to read that forum :?

Probably why I haven't seen it. Guessing not many others have either?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gone Ape said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Gone Ape said:
> ...


sorry wrong link 

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=263219


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes, I read that thread and was aware that the forum had changed hands. The thread is basically "Welcome Steve", "Thanks Jae" and "I am having some software issues" - all statements I can echo. But there's nothing in there about a change in the purpose of the forum or significant changes to ads. In fact Steve specifically says he doesn't intend to change anything. Not much has changed, just the way ads are displayed and used.

The ads don't bother me as long as I'm logged in so it's a moot point anyway, but as far as I'm aware there hasn't been any communication of this and that still seems to be the case.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I suppose that because there's no intention to alter anything significantly for members then there's no news for members as it where. The issue would be how the site looks to the public (non logged in viewer) and if that would turn them away from the site?

I remember Jae experimenting with this feature about a year ago and accidentally turning it on for the whole site including people's sig strips which caused some concern but a quick phone call to let him know it had happened sorted it. I don't actually know if it's been turned on for non logged on viewers for a while as I'm usually logged on and it took me a while to spot it when I logged myself out earlier to see, so if it had been on I might not have noticed. I've not asked the question.

We've spoken with the new owners and certainly the intention is not to cause any issues for members. Nobody wants to overcommercialise the forum. It's achieved a good balance between free use and advertising which is not obtrusive to members. It's growth and success reflects this. It's the members who generate the content that makes the site interesting and useful and that in turn attracts more members and the viewing public. It's that balance that is to be protected.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Aren't there bigger ads in different places on every page ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> Aren't there bigger ads in different places on every page ?


yeah, looks like the banner ads from the footer have been moved to the header :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's the flash Google ad. First time I've noticed this as it doesn't show on my phone unless I click play. I've asked for comment.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

"Date Arab Girls. Join now..."

Just what TT owners need :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I must admit I've not seen the ads that link to words in posts, but there certainly seems to be an increase in dating sites in the ads...these are just from the last couple of hours alone

and yes...I was searching for Maldives Holidays on Google 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

In Firefox get Adbock-plus . . . . . = no more header/footer adverts. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... lock-plus/

I would presume that there are similar extras available for other browsers.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thai singles arer ok until the footing mo in law turns up wanting a bed too!!! no russian teen sites on offer??? shame lol.
wtf is it coming too..........under jae tesco's banners were bad enough now we have everything on offer from balding oldies to find a slapper.com

can i advertise my own company on here and if so how much please........???
gate systems automated or manual
staircases from stright to spirals
security fencing and window grilles
etc
etc
etc
www.thecotswoldforge.com owner Gazze 8)


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, these ads posted above are related to your browsing habits. I can certainly get some of these ads blocked from the site, no worries. 

Steve


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

related to browsing habits.... Phope - interesting browsing habits you have  

btw: I know there is a complete science around online marketing, but honestly, has ANYONE EVER decided, while on the TT Forum, I am going to select a banner - it must be a small percentage.

All the additional banners are really starting to spoil my experience on the forum - as a member do we have settings to turn off these? (I am writing this in the moment, so have not checked - sorry if it exists or has been asked/mentioned already)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

browsing habits my arse


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

brittan said:


> In Firefox get Adbock-plus . . . . . = no more header/footer adverts.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... lock-plus/
> 
> I would presume that there are similar extras available for other browsers.


Superb, thanks!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

brittan said:


> In Firefox get Adbock-plus . . . . . = no more header/footer adverts.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... lock-plus/
> 
> I would presume that there are similar extras available for other browsers.


Thanks for this it works a treat, it may be my imagination but do pages load quicker too?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

fishface said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > In Firefox get Adbock-plus . . . . . = no more header/footer adverts.
> ...


Welcome. I think they do and with less info to download that seems logical to me.


----------

